# How many sail solo



## smallboatlover (May 11, 2011)

Im just wondering how many sail single handed no one else on the boat just you? Also what do you do diffrent becasue your by yourself? im just wondering to see were i can improve my self by saiing solo.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

I do.



smallboatlover said:


> Also what do you do diffrent becasue your by yourself?


Bring fewer sandwiches.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Nearly every time I sail. (Maybe I have bad breath, I dunno)

What do I do differently? If I'm alone, I definitely wear an auto-inflating PFD/harness combo, and clip on. 

I pre-rig and pre-stage everything possible, from drinks & snacks, to tools so that I'm not leaving the helm unattended any longer than necessary.

I usually make a greater effort to let someone know where I'm going, when I expect to return, and when they should start worrying after me.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

I sail alone more often than not. I'm so used to doing everything, it surprises me when I have crew. Primarily to me singlehanding is about forethought and caution. Don't cut anything too close. Always keep a lttle in hand, a little sea room, a little time, a little energy. Don't hurry or put yourself in a position to hurry. If you're unsure about an operation or approach, stop and figure it out first. If you don't like an approach to a dock or mooring, circle around and try again. Always leave yourself an out, a "plan B". keep your ground tackle ready to use. And so on.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I primarily sail on weekdays, a time when most of the go fast boats, jet skis and crazies are at work. I prepare everything before leaving the dock, or anchorage if I'm out on an overnighter. I also keep the cell phone and handheld VHF handy at the helm. I wear a harness anytime I leave the cockpit and clip on before climbing out of the cockpit. 

It takes just a few seconds to retrieve a cold drink or sandwich from the fridge located in the cabin, and I also have a small cooler chest next to the helm seat. Unfortunately, you consume lots of fluids while sailing, especially in hot weather. This, obviously, is soon converted to urine. A plastic, sealable urinal comes in real handy and can be dumped in the toilet when you stop for the night to anchor, or return to the dock.
I also keep a chartbook and binoculars in the cockpit. 

This winter, I intend to install a bilge-pump alarm, which will be in the form of a light that will turn on in the cockpit to tell me the pump is running. When you're sailing single handed you may not be aware there is water filling the cabin, especially at night. Something as simple as a pinhole in a thru-hull hose can sink a boat if it goes undetected for any length of time. A blown, engine freeze plug can fill the entire cabin with water in a matter of minutes. Of course you must routinely check the bilge pump and alarm to ensure it works.

For anchoring, I just installed an electric, anchor windlass that can be operated from the cockpit, or from the bow using a wired remote. Pulling or lowering the anchor is merely a matter of firing up the iron genny and pushing a button in the cockpit.

Roller furling for the jib is a must for singlehanded sailors. Sure, you can use a hank-on sail and operate it from the cockpit, but the sail will have to be hanked on the forestay and tied down or bagged prior to leaving the dock. Roller furling is a much safer option.

I always have the reefing lines in place on the main sail, and I have practiced single and double reefing on days when the winds are a bit brisk--just so I feel comfortable reefing the main while singlehanded sailing. I intend to install a single-line reefing system this coming spring, which will allow me to remain in the cockpit while reefing the main.

If the weather is a bit marginal, which is often the case in mid summer, I keep a rainsuit in the cockpit. If a sudden shower springs up, there's usually no time to do much more than put on the rain gear before it hits.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Lots of good suggestions so far. I would say that as a single hander, one of the best things you can practice is heaving-to. Many tasks can be executed from this position..even if it's just to take a break to eat a sandwich.


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

i almost always sail alone except for my dog,shes doesn't ***** too much and don't seem to care if i'm sailing or motoring,besides not many people want to go out with a drunken *******,go figure


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

I sail alone and as others have said, plan it all out. From leaving the dock to coming back in. I wear an auto inflate PFD. I sail on an inland lake in the city, heck I think it is at most 2-3 miles wide so not as much going on as some of the other folks. Just think it all through before you do it and you should be fine.



jameswilson29 said:


> Bring fewer sandwiches.


And you also don't have to worry about anyone else drinking your beer.....


----------



## kpgraci (May 13, 2010)

I would think it depends on the size of your boat. I always single hand but on my boat it's really no different than with crew, then I just don't need to handle the jib.

I've got everything run back to the cockpit, except for the halyards, but I operate them by standing on the cabin berths.

As far as safety it's the same - except for MOB of course - that would be bad. I sail in 0 to 2 foot seas at worst and the water is temperate so unless I'm out of the cockpit there is no real danger of going overboard.


----------



## addict (Apr 5, 2010)

I pretty much always sail alone. After my first solo sail I almost prefer to sail solo. When I do have company on board I give them the option of being crew or passenger, and to be honest I hope they pick being passenger. 
My biggest precaution sailing solo is wind speed and reefing sooner than later. I normally get a quick buoy report from a few locals and set a reef at the dock if need be...


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

addict said:


> I pretty much always sail alone. After my first solo sail I almost prefer to sail solo. When I do have company on board I give them the option of being crew or passenger, and to be honest I hope they pick being passenger.
> My biggest precaution sailing solo is wind speed and reefing sooner than later. *I normally get a quick buoy report from a few locals and set a reef at the dock if need be*...


Addict makes a good point that I forgot- It's far easier to put a reef in at the dock, than it is to put one in while you're single handing. If the breeze gets light, you can always shake it out, but putting it in alone is harder.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll second what others have said.

Our boat is 50' long, so I value a clear path forward. It takes longer to get to the bow or even the mast. That's the primary difference. (Or rig isn't proportionally higher, so the sail forces are probably akin to a 45 foot boat.) When I need to hurry, there is nothing in the way that will trip me up.

When docking in winter, I sometime kick my heavy (warm) boots off, in favor of being quick on my feet as I approach the dock.

Keep the dock lines tied onto the boat's cleats; tie the other ends to the life line, right next to the gate (fore and aft). That way when you step/jump onto the dock, the lines are right there for you. If the lines could possibly reach the propeller, tie them to the lifeline with a knot. For thick lines, even a single half hitch will sometimes be enough.

-

I always tend to over-reef too, and end up going forward to shake out from 2nd reef to 1st reef. That's ok by me.

I also try to minimize my time out of the cockpit (true when other crew is below decks too), and sometimes will keep a reef in much longer than needed, so I don't have to go forward. It's not like I'm in a rush to sail that extra know faster. (If needing to get to a destination before dark, I'll turn the engine on.)

Regards,
Brad


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Forgot about reefing too. My rule of thumb is, if I think about whether I should or not before I get on the boat then I put in a reef. Like others have said, better to shake it out on the water then put one in.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

I sail solo almost 100%. When someone else is aboard it makes sailing more difficult because I'm so accustomed to doing everything myself I wind up "making work" so the other(s) have something to do. It is always good, however, to have rope handlers in docking or someone to steer while I fiddle with something up at the bow. Sometimes.... no... OFTEN, you get stuck in the cockpit for many hours. Having a checklist of things to have on deck is important because when you cannot get away from the wheel, little things like having a cup of coffee or getting rid of the recycled coffee  or not being able to dig around for your rain gear or that chart you need can become a problem.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

I sail solo most of the time as well.

The big difference between having crew and not is that I try to anticipate things far more when I'm alone.

I always have my lines flaked and ready (or draped over the lifelines etc.) when approaching a dock. I have my boat hook extended and within easy reach. I always have my anchor unhitched and the rode flaked before entering an anchorage. When I have crew the anchor is generally prepped as we are in the channel. When alone, I always stop and check to ensure that all lines are running free and look for trip-hazards etc.

We always wear PFD's regardless of conditions, so wearing one when solo is not an issue. What's different is that, when alone I run jacklines and clip on when leaving the cockpit.

When I'm alone I tend to get a much earlier start in the morning. I usually don't have an itinerary so I might stay at an anchorage for a couple of days or a couple of hours, depending on my mood and conditions.

As much as I love having a crew on board, I think I secretly prefer to be alone on the boat. Maybe not so secretly.


----------



## sfchallenger (May 17, 2011)

I sail alone about 60% of the time I'm out. It's relaxing, good for your body and mind, and a hell of a lot of fun. I generally wear a PFD, and offshore, use jacklines. I don't have halyards run back to the pit so I spend time on the foredeck, but my wheel locks so I can maintain course within about 10 degrees. 

About the best thing I've read on the subject is that the superior sailor uses his superior judgement to avoid using his superior skill.


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

Almost always solo....I am just a bit more cautious....takes me a while to relax actually....but its VERY nice to be able to do it.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I enjoy the challenge of sailing alone, but don't get to do much of it mostly because my wife is happy to come along... And I'm not inclined to mess with that!


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

Worry less, stress less and shout less. 
Safe sailing


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

*Alone*

Like Faster my time alone is somewhat infrequent as my wife loves to be out as much as I. She works (nurse) every thord weekend giving me the option either to invite friends or go it alone.

I enjoy the challenege of going alone. As others have said it hones the skills by making you reakky preplan many of the maneuvers such as exit or comming into the slip, anchoring etc, sail reefing.

I am more conservative as far as sail area deployed when single handing and ofteen have furled in the job long before I would when with company. I usually plan my pee breaks etc to when the water is wide oipen and I can set the autopilot safely and head below.

It is far different however when I am not doing a daysail or a small overnighter.

I have done a few coastal passages solo along the NORTH EAST coast so it has taught me differing and more refined tactics such as sleeping in the cockpit with one eye open as well as alarms set. being alone for seven days inj blue water really challeneges your skills as well as gives you an entirely different perspective and trust of your skills as well as for your boat.

When I have done longer open ocean passages I keep my mantra...whats the safe thing to do in the forefront of my mind on every planned move out of the cockpit. Even in my moves up and down the stairway into the cabin. Cannot afford to get injured on a stupid move. Seems when you are alone on a longer voyage you enjoy some of the pleasures even more like a shower, shaving, reading etc. What do I miss on these. A good nights slepp.

Dave


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Quick break...*



Tempest said:


> Lots of good suggestions so far. I would say that as a single hander, one of the best things you can practice is heaving-to. Many tasks can be executed from this position..even if it's just to take a break to eat a sandwich.


For a quick break, my boat is stable on a point between a close and a broad reach with the jib eased to the point of luffing on a close reach. With the wheel locked, the boat will head up, fall off, head up, fall off, without having to back the jib as in heaving-to.


----------



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

Heaving-to is great for fishing!

I was trolling with some friends when we tangled up our lures in a crab pot. This can cost you big time, but instead I just heaved the boat slowly pulled in my lines saved my lures. Crew was amazed.


----------



## lajimo (Sep 5, 2011)

I find that with inexperienced passengers (most of those who "crew" with me), having practiced sailing alone comes in very handy. With judicious use of the autopilot, I can more easily change tacks by myself than risk problems with crew that are reacting too slowly to avoid flogging jib lines, etc.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Interesting dockline discussion. Summer on a mooring, prior winters alongside a dock, this winter in a slip. In the past I think I brought my lines aboard on departure, now I leave them. The bow lines on pilings, the stern lines on the floating dock. On return I, (or crew) snag them with the boat hook. My method when bringing them aboard usually consisted of throwing one across the dock, then carrying the other as I stepped off.


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

The Wingnuts tragedy got me thinking about the kind of injuries that can occur on a sailboat. I wonder if the two people that died had been wearing say a bike helmet, would they maybe have survived? People often mention the destruction below decks in a knockdown, and being tossed like a rag doll. Would a bike helmet when single handing be much of an inconvenience, and maybe save your life? You're wearing a PFD and clipped on, then the boom slams you in the top of the head, does any of the rest matter?

Part of the reason I've been thinking about this is that we moved my dad into an assisted living facility. His friend was there, but was moved to a nursing facility after his second fall and a head injury. It really is tough to protect the elderly from falls. One fall changes EVERYTHING! Dad broke his hip about four years ago, and I spent a couple of long nights lying on top of him as he hallucinated from the pain killers. It is hard to get them to always use a cane or walker, a helmet would be nearly impossible.

Maybe we need a sailing helmet. A tilley hat with a hard shell and soft brim?

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## smallboatlover (May 11, 2011)

no sorry i know i would never wear a sailing helment ive seen other people use helments mostly little kids but i know i would never


----------



## TheHisway (Dec 31, 2011)

I sail solo. and when i do, i have one rule. no liquor only beer and wine when im solo.
just finished 934nm solo down icw. good times. no auto tiller, i dont mind for now.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I enjoy sailing single-handed and have generally single-handed more than not, but less since so since I got married. Probably the only change that I do when single-handed is that I used twings on the spin sheet on shorter passages, rather than putting the sheet in and out the snatch block with each jibe. 

Like everyone said, its all about planning ahead. I typically have two reefs roved that I can pull in from the cockpit when single-hand (although I have never needed more than a first). I have specially cut jibs which are intended have very wide wind ranges. I use an inflatable harness and jack lines. I tend to use the autopilot more frequently and the spinnaker a little less. I use the winches closest to the wheel more, and the forward winches less. I center the traveller when short tacking into a tight channel rather than playing. I rig dock lines and bring them outboard to amidships before coming in. But otherwise single-handing not all that much different. 

Jeff


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Actually, there are special helmet type devices for patients prone to falling. They're been around for years, but few if any of the assisted living facilities utilize them. Nursing homes, however, do use them. Ironically, they would probably be fairly comfortable while sailing in rough weather. 

Gary


----------



## smallboatlover (May 11, 2011)

i were a pfd when i'm by my self when im with people i usally don't. I do have a pull cord pfd. But my boat is a 16' so it can tip. ive never had it tip because i don't want it to tip because it's so big so it would be hard to right. But i think this year i will be wering the pull cord pfd more instead of the regular pfd because i don't think the boat will tip exspecailly now that im comfortable with the boat.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Not to be a wet blanket, but for you long-distance solos, what about lookout? I know you do the best you can to make up for someone being on deck all the time (and go short on continuous sleep as a result), but the hazard can only be mitigated so far, not eliminated.

I have noticed that sailors who have been struck by ships while below decks sleeping or whatever (very rare indeed but it sure has happened) have tended to claim sole fault on the ship crew and behave (at least in legal proceedings) as though Rule 5 doesn't apply to singlehanders, ships have radar and all the sophisticated electronics, they're big I'm little, Goliath to my David, it's their problem not mine, etc.

Nor do I propose there be no singlehanding, but it's an understood risk. It just doesn't seem to be that way though when it gets to claims against ship's insurers, or court.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

There is no way to 100% eliminate the danger of the unavoidable lapse in keeping watch when single handing. It can be minimized by getting lots of sleep so you can stay up for 16 hours, by sleeping on deck for short periods with an egg timer, by keeping a radar watch alarm on, or by heaving-to so that at least you are not running into someone else or the shore. I plan to sail across the Pacific next year and really don't know HOW I'll actually wind up dealing with it but I will figure it out, probably conditioning myself to sleep for short periods with an occasional longer hove-to sleep. When cruising the East Coast or hopping from point to point you can always figure out how to stay awake by good planning.

Regarding head gear, a couple of years ago I got thrown across the cabin and it was mere chance that the back of my head did not slam into the opposite deck overhang. Missed it by fractions and would certainly have been seriously injured if my trajectory had been an inch higher. It got me thinking that helmets may not be a bad idea. I used to poo-poo wearing a helmet skiing but now have one. I have a light, strong w/w kayak helmet which might just be good to wear on the sailboat when getting bounced around.


----------



## Dfok (Apr 11, 2010)

*Sail on N. Wisconsin Lake - how do I prepare to repel Somali pirates?*

Reality check please - recreational sailing is probably safer than sports such as bowling ( large heavy projectiles) or darts ( sharp pointed objects thrown while drinking beer). 
Statistically the greatest danger most of us face is driving to or from the boat (you can look that up). If you want to wear a helmet where protection is most needed the best place is in your bathroom where most falls occur. 
Sticking with statistics (but in full disclosure I am making this one up) the greatest danger while sailing is sunburn. Or dehydration. Or both....
Sailing on a beautiful day on the lake while wearing a PFD, tether and (god forbid) a "sailing helmet" is like dressing in an advertiser sponsored Nomex suit and a neck roll to drive to the office or grocery store. We
The day may come when I need all of the above. Except for the Nomex suit and the "sailing helmet" I will be prepared.
The thing I love most about solo sailing is I am solely responsible for the "crew" - but wait! If I bring a family member, a friend or a slew of guests I am still solely responsible
So what do I do different while sailing alone?
Nothing.
I try to sail smart all the time, sometimes I get off track, once in a while I do something stupid. If not incredibly stupid or unlucky I live to learn from it. So far, so good.
We're not traversing terra incognita on a daily basis - what is the fascination with the "danger" out there?


----------



## OlderandWiser (Dec 13, 2008)

99% singlehanded. You take extra precautions. Auto PDF when alone. Very carefully if you go forward. My boat is setup for single handling so not a big deal. I also use an auto pilot frequently to get a break from the helm. Watch the weather and forecasts carefully. If you think you my need to reef then do it at the dock as others have said. I tried it underway and can tell you that could have gone very wrong and was not the safest I have been. I had to start the engine to point it up so I could drop the main enough to reach it. Always helps to have these techniques practiced.


----------



## OlderandWiser (Dec 13, 2008)

Not all of us sail on lakes. Yikes just dawned on me great lakes. Be careful out there.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

GaryHLucas said:


> The Wingnuts tragedy got me thinking about the kind of injuries that can occur on a sailboat. I wonder if the two people that died had been wearing say a bike helmet, would they maybe have survived?...


There are advantages and disadvantages to wearing a helmet:

*Advantages:*


Will better protect your brain in the unlikely event something impacts your skull.

Will improve your solo sailing ability because no one will want to be seen with you alive (family members excepted).

Will save you thousands of dollars, if you are single, on money wasted on dating - dinners, trips, movies, gifts, etc!

Will vastly increase your odds of winning Dork of the Year award!

Will vastly increase your odds of being seen on _America's Funniest Home Videos_!
*Disadvantages:*


May bake your skull on warm days.

Additional weight on head may increase odds you will begin dancing uncontrollably in a humorous fashion to any music with a beat.

May cause marina owner to evict you from marina based on "any other good cause" provision.


----------



## MC1 (Jan 6, 2008)

Prior to buying my sailboat, I had read many threads that discussed the importance of having a reliable autopilot for single handed sailing (and/or a wind-vane for long distance use). Once I bought the boat, I installed an AP and also purchased a wireless remote for it. I consider the AP an indispensable virtual crew member that I can depend on to keep the boat pointed into the wind when raising the main, to keep me exactly on course while I attend to other sailing housekeeping tasks, etc. etc.. On reasonably calm / light-wind days, it's very nice to be able to take a cushion forward on deck with the favorite non-alcholic beverage and enjoy the ride while the boat helms itself, other than whatever inputs I give the AP via the wireless remote.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Dfok said:


> Reality check please - recreational sailing is probably safer than sports such as bowling ( large heavy projectiles) or darts ( sharp pointed objects thrown while drinking beer).
> Statistically the greatest danger most of us face is driving to or from the boat (you can look that up). If you want to wear a helmet where protection is most needed the best place is in your bathroom where most falls occur.
> Sticking with statistics (but in full disclosure I am making this one up) the greatest danger while sailing is sunburn. Or dehydration. Or both....
> Sailing on a beautiful day on the lake while wearing a PFD, tether and (god forbid) a "sailing helmet" is like dressing in an advertiser sponsored Nomex suit and a neck roll to drive to the office or grocery store. We
> ...


Having been in many dangerous environments including construction, commercial fishing, winter rescue, whitewater kayaking, climbing, back-country skiing, and sailing, I think the chance of getting seriously hurt on a sailboat is just as great as in any of these activities. You are dealing with not only the inevitability of being tossed off your feet on occasion, but also being wound up in winches and windlasses, falling from masts, possibly being washed overboard, not to mention being cold-cocked or worse by a 100# piece of aluminum swinging back and forth on a regular basis. Maybe by sailing on only wonderful days, one can avoid the very real dangers of sailing but I'd venture to say most actually enjoy dealing with these challenges in a sport that is not at all similar to bowling.


----------



## Dean101 (Apr 26, 2011)

jameswilson29 said:


> There are advantages and disadvantages to wearing a helmet:
> 
> *Advantages:*
> 
> ...


This is not the first thread I've read where wearing a helmet was suggested as a good idea. After thinking about it, I believe it to be a good suggestion, but only when it might be appropriate. I can see the wisdom in wearing one in heavy weather. I wouldn't wear one in constant fear of bumping my head but if the waves were tossing me around pretty hard I think it would be a prudent thing to put one on, especially if singlehanded.

I wear a hardhat at work and it has plenty of scrapes and scratches to prove that it does its job well. Do I always wear it on the job? Yes. It's company policy. Do I always NEED it? No.

I think the idea of wearing a helmet fits in well with good common sense. If it's bright and sunny, wear sunglasses. If it's cold, wear a coat. If you're getting thrown around and your head is in danger, wear a helmet. Problem solved. Just not a bicycle helmet. Those things look absolutely silly!

As far as being the most likely place for a fall, the head on my Endeavour 32 was small enough to make that event almost impossible.:laugher I would more likely break the mirror than break a hip!


----------



## arknoah (Oct 31, 2010)

I solo sail most of the time. In my case, I want to go sailing whenever possible, and my daughter and wife just don't have that level of interest. (FYI, my son has no interest -- doesn't like to get wet). Solo sailing is actually more fun, primarily because it gives me the alone time I enjoy, time to reflect, time to daydream, etc. I always wear a pfd, so there's no change in that. Also, I have all my lines led aft, and don't shrink from reefing before I leave the dock.

As someone else said, it's almost harder to sail with someone else, because you have to ensure that they are actually doing something so they don't get bored and so they're more invested in the sail -- and don't feel like I'm hogging all the stuff that needs to be done. 

I will say, however, that since I don't have to "direct" anyone (or maybe raise my voice a bit too much?) that my solo sails are pretty much silent.


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

Back to the original question, there is one thing no one mentioned that I do differently when singlehnding from when I have crew. I always clip a waterproof portable VHF to my belt or in my float coat pocket. As others mentioned, I also wear an inflatable PFD or float coat in colder weather. I figure that once I do fall overboard, my boat on autopilot is slightly less likely to come back to me than when I have crew aboard.


----------



## islandskipper23 (Mar 2, 2011)

I prefer to sail alone sometimes -- getting on the water with a busy schedule is tough enough -- sometimes you just have enough time to get up and go after work


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

sawingknots said:


> i almost always sail alone except for my dog,shes doesn't ***** too much and don't seem to care if i'm sailing or motoring,besides not many people want to go out with a drunken *******,go figure


isn't anyone going to ask? could she sail the boat!


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

even better she couldn't sell it either


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Short passages I make the sandwiches and coffee BEFORE I pull the anchor.

On longer passages I sleep during the day and try to stay awake at night maybe taking 15 min naps. Two kitchen timers!


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Single hand 90% of the time, day sailing only.

Plan the trip in advance and make a few notes of important aids to navigation.

Keep thermos of soup, tea, coffee, and water, sandwiches, granola bars just inside companionway for easy access.

Some overnight trips this year so I will be adding anchor points for a tether this spring and getting my tiller pilot working, and replacing the tiller tamer.


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

I sail alone 99% of the time. In fact, I've only had crew or pax on board maybe 5 times.

The better question would be: What do you do when you have crew on board?

Crew hoists the jib.
Crew tacks the jib and trims. (under my direction)
Crew douses the jib.
Crew hoists the main.
Crew douses the main.
Crew brings me drinks.
Crew steers the boat when I want a break.
Crew picks up mooring ball.
Crew drops/sets anchor.
Crew recovers and cleans anchor.
Crew handles lines at the dock.

Now, if you're hot, slim and want to just sunbathe on the boat I'll do all that stuff while you relax and soak up the sun.


----------



## SailingBag (Jan 30, 2012)

Apart from all the other sensible pre-planning, have a Plan B, give yourself some sea room suggestions, I grovel at the feet of my autopilot, who, in essence, is my favourite crew member.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Joe
For when I have crew, it is a 20ft boat, and at some point it is difficult to find tasks for all.

One extra crew; they have helm and if they look to relaxed I give them mainsheet.
Two extra crew, helm for one jib for the other, I will have the mainsheet until either get to relaxed then they have main, and I stand in the companionway and try to channel Capt Bligh.


----------



## amarinesurveyor (Feb 12, 2009)

I've done a bunch of single handing on an Ericson 30, Swan 44, and a Taswell 56. Mostly all daysailing between harbors on the US east coast. The key is an autopilot and make sure you have a harness on and are clipped to the boat when you leave the cockpit. I did a couple of overnights singlehanded and set the alarm to wake me every 15 minutes or so. Moved the boats in the intracoastal and on day hops offshore with not problem, just planned to get to a place to anchor (mostly) or dock or dock at a reasonable hour. Planned way ahead when docking, having all lines set to toss or be picked up, hanging from the dock line easily.
Anchoring, just lower the sails and get the anchor ready to deploy before you get there, so you can get the boat in position and stopped and run up to the bow and drop it, pay out rode, let it catch, and pay out more and dig it in with the engine. 
I have moved the Swan most of the way from Florida to Maine and back this way with no problems. When I could get one or two crew I would go offshore and make some miles when the weather permitted.
It's challenging and a lot of fun. The overnighters are difficult and not my cup of tea. for real offshore work I think you need at least another watch stander so each can get some rest.
Brian


----------



## efhughes3 (Jan 11, 2012)

I used to sail SF bay solo, many times on my previous boat. Lines led to the cockpit, autopilot and automatic PFD made it a no-brainer in my book. I just took my "new" Cat 34 out this weekend for her first real sail under my watch. I saw nothing that would prevent me from single handlig her in her home SoCal waters.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Feb 8, 2011)

Singlehanded all the way, nine day delivery last year lake Erie and Ontario with the Welland Canal as an added bonus. Looking forward to it again this year.
Make sure your PFD has strobe, whistle, mirror attached, have hands free tucked in pocket in other pocket have a 2400 calorie bar with leather man or good serrated blade. 

If it is rougher then normal I will wear my working PFD under my foulies with harness/PFD over my jacket so I have added buoyancy if needed or one fails.
Also have two or three marinas pre programmed in chart plotter in case you need to change plans and avoid some bad weather. sail plan is very important to leave with someone so they know your route and pre set contact times as well.
Pre planning and reading lots from these folks will give you lots of knowledge and things to consider.


----------



## Dirtboy (Jul 13, 2009)

I solo about 75% of the time. When I do have guests I like to put their hands on the tiller and let them get a real feel for sailing. A few of my powerboat friends have been surprised at how much they enjoyed sailing.

As a motorcyclist I have several helmets and many years ago I started using one during heavy weather. There is the obvious advantage of head protection from the boom and any other piece of equipment that can flail around. Then the not-so-obvious benefits, you can see in a driving rain, your head and face are warm and dry, I have a FM radio and bluetooth setup in helmet also. It's the perfect addition to foul weather gear:










And, it really doesn't look that dorkey, does it?

I also used an old open face helmet whenever I'm diving under the boat to do any kind of work. You can bump your head with little effect or even brace yourself against the bottom using your head; it works.

DB


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

I move things around so anything I might need I can reach from the helm (boat hook, phone, etc). I've got nearly all lines led aft. I'm still working out how to get my vang to work a little better from the cockpit. I can't pop it loose without going forward and I don't like that. 

I reef early and at the dock. I'd rather either be underpowered or shake out a reef then have too much sail or try and put one in. I can balance the sails enough so that I don't have to man the wheel constantly (I don't have any autopilot or self steer). 
I wear a life jacket. I think I should look at some lazy jacks so I'm not fussing with the sail on board by myself. The jib is a furling jib.

I think about the task and go through it in my mind before doing it so that I don't forget something. I do that anyway though. I tend to take things a little easier.

If I gybe, I get the main over first and let the jib backwind. After the main is over, then I work the jib sheets. In bigger wind, I'll just do a chicken gybe.

My slip has some lines to catch the boat to keep it from ramming the bow into the dock. Also make sure I have the fenders out.

I need to practice the heave to.

I pray every time that my motor doesn't up and quit.


----------



## Aac (May 24, 2008)

I sail alone about 30% of the time on a 40ft and love it. My biggest problem is docking as the birth is a blow off. If the wind is too strong I call my wife who can be at the dock in around 10 minutes. Other things I do are:

-	Often gybe instead of tack as the mainsheet is close by. 
-	When gybing I loosen the jib a little so that it doesn’t rub the shrouds too much.
-	I can lock the wheel for a minute or two and like others say she will round up and fall off no problem. Autopilot is still a must for me.
-	I wear an inflatable PFD and seldom leave the cockpit. If I do leave the cockpit I clip on.

I had single line reefing and changed it to double line reefing. I got the boat with single line reefing and found the shape of the main to be awful when reefed. The reason is that the force on the tack is different to the clue. The boat has a large mains 52sqm which is why I think single line reefing didn’t work well. In any case I find reefing with two lines much easier and the two lines no longer snag unlike single line reefing.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

OK, so there's a lot of talk about wearing a pfd while single handing. I've often questioned the logic of wearing one when far offshore. If you're alone, fall overboard, watching the boat sail over the horizon, what is the real purpose of wearing a life jacket? Unless you are willing to carry a full EPIRB strapped to yourself at all times, having a pfd on, in actuality, provides little "life-saving" function. I would rather depend on good tethers and jacklines. I sail almost entirely single-handed and NEVER put myself in a position where I'm not attached.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

smurphny said:


> OK, so there's a lot of talk about wearing a pfd while single handing. *I've often questioned the logic of wearing one when far offshore*. If you're alone, fall overboard, watching the boat sail over the horizon, what is the real purpose of wearing a life jacket? Unless you are willing to carry a full EPIRB strapped to yourself at all times, having a pfd on, in actuality, provides little "life-saving" function. I would rather depend on good tethers and jacklines. I sail almost entirely single-handed and NEVER put myself in a position where I'm not attached.


Not all of us are single-handing far offshore. If I fell over where I sail, there's a significantly greater chance that I'll be found or make my way to shore.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

bubbleheadmd said:


> not all of us are single-handing far offshore. If i fell over where i sail, there's a significantly greater chance that i'll be found or make my way to shore.


ditto!


----------



## KnottyGurl (Feb 8, 2011)

BubbleheadMd said:


> Not all of us are single-handing far offshore. If I fell over where I sail, there's a significantly greater chance that I'll be found or make my way to shore.


How far can you swim in 50 degree water with full foulies and rubber boots ?
you certainly would be found inshore lake or river but alive still could be debated.
Life jackets do what they are intended "save lives" to not wear one is your choice.
a split second stumble as you bounce off the back deck of the boat and injure your arm or leg to where you are incapable of treading water or swimming with any proficiency will start the clock on your demise as you stroke your way to the bottom, all while trying to remove clothing that is sinking you.


----------



## captflood (Jan 1, 2011)

GREETINGS EARTHLINGS; Done lots of sailing in the Irish Sea single handed. using the 7,Ps Rule Planning preperation practice pevents piss poor performance ! Plan all the bolt holes and time of enty or exit over the sand bars and tidle rips all the navigation is mostly done when the boat is at rest or before the trip starts People are notified of aprox arival times and notified on arrival . All food is preped and ready to go before setting off ( I have a soup Flask with three pans in it ) and fill the normal flasks up with hot water (it;s more versitile than tea or coffee) I had a large anchor on the bow and one for the stern all tidle hieghts are plotted out so I know how much water is above Chart Datum and where the boat is (and marked on the chart) all the lights and markers are listed with leading lines marked and used when on approching if your thinking of reefing it sould already be in.I try to think one hour ahead and allways always read the clouds and the weather systems that you can see don't saill the nave table it's the boats safety in your hands> clothing stay dry stay warm stay well fed (that last one can be more difficult ) Hot water bottles are so under ratted and they slide into your oilies and are so cheap to run. I had a Kerosine stove on board and can boil 1/2 gall of water in twelve mins best bit of kit on the boat to warm the boat just drop on 1" steel plate (Dad worked in local ship builders) Keep the boat save don't bump into anything Deep water is safer than shaolwing waters there's wind and there's too much wind GO SAFE


----------



## shartel (Feb 6, 2012)

Hmmm... this is an entertaining thread! Some very good points on here. Alot of your technique and preparation will depend on where you're sailing and on what boat.
I do quite a bit off coastal/offshore single handling and here's my approach...
I always have Jacklines rigged and use them anytime I leave the cockpit and when the weather gets bad, even in the cockpit. I always wear a good inflatable PFD with a built in GOOD harness, I always have my PLB on me (which has a built in strobe), a whistle is attached to my pfd, and I wear a belt with an excellent knife that can cut through any line in one hard slice and a leatherman. I keep my emergency kit in the cockpit with flares, mirror, airhorn, etc. I keep a waterproof/floating VHF and handheld GPS within reach. I always give a float plan to a trusted person.
Some other wise things: know how to heave to in any conditions, always have ground tackle ready for deployment without hassle and with at least 400' rode carefully precoiled so that it can fly out of your anchor hatch without hassle (I don't have windlass), always prepare everything in advance and have food, water, charts and whatever else you need for the day within reach of the helm (including a GOOD first-aid kit), reef before it gets hairy.
I've single handed through some nasty gales in CA and when it gets snotty I even drag a 65' floating line behind my boat. I've heard horror stories of people who have gone over the side while clipped to their jack lines, weren't able to unclip due to the pressure on the line, get dragged and beaten against the side of their vessel, and bad endings. I've played through this scenario several times in my head and the trailing line serves as a double back-up (after you use your sharp knife). I've even tested it with someone else steering and I pulled myself 65' back to the boat at 8 knots no problem (I'm also 26 and healthy).
offshore single handling: be prepared, be patient, have appropiate experience and knowledge, and be in good shape. I'm a firm believer that good health, strength, and stamina are just as important as your equipment when **** hits the fan and you're all by yourself!
Just talking about this is getting me all excited now! I'm leaving in 2 weeks to single hand my boat from Baltimore to Miami! WAHOO!


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

shartel nice prep. Your extra 65' floating line is something I'll use in the future. True statement of what can happen and this extra line will be great safety


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Purchased a couple of these, one for each side of the boat. If I go over the side while clipped on, hopefully could make it to one of the ladders and get back aboard.
Wichard Emergency Boarding Ladder


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Have posted this before but I installed a telescoping ladder off the stern with a snap shackle release. Works well if I were to manage to get back to the stern after going over. Also, an ankle sheathed knife or whitewater pfd knife is much better than any folding knife which is NOT easily grabbed in an emergency. The "leatherman" knives are very nice but useless for an emergency knife.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

smurphny said:


> Have posted this before but I installed a telescoping ladder off the stern with a snap shackle release. Works well if I were to manage to get back to the stern after going over. Also, an ankle sheathed knife or whitewater pfd knife is much better than any folding knife which is NOT easily grabbed in an emergency. The "leatherman" knives are very nice but useless for an emergency knife.


Most long distance single handers would have a wind vane mounted off the stern which would make a stern ladder impractical. Also, my understanding and observation would indicate trying to climb aboard at the stern would be dangerous, probably would get my head slammed by the rising and falling stern in most open water situations.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

casey1999 said:


> Most long distance single handers would have a wind vane mounted off the stern which would make a stern ladder impractical. Also, my understanding and observation would indicate trying to climb aboard at the stern would be dangerous, probably would get my head slammed by the rising and falling stern in most open water situations.


I have a windvane but was able to just get the ladder mounted so that it folds up neatly and comes down with just a pull on the snap shackle and then telescopes down. You're probably right about it being a challenge to use with the boat tossing about it but if I got to it, I'd probably get up it! For a long time, I just had heavy 5/8" lines where the gates are with a few foot loops in them that could be reached from the water but I guess that wasn't "neat" enough. Also, if you were on the windward side, the gunwale would probably be out of reach and not climbable.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Feb 8, 2011)

The line is a great one and if you do it correctly it can disengage the auto pilot and engine. I did it with mine, I have outboard but inboard would be same where you have a disconnect placed in line and I have a tiller pilot with a wedge slightly under it. the deadman key and wedge have a coil line on it which is attached to a small line run along side cockpit to ladder. The ladder is held up with a very small zip strap, when rougher weather is around I pitch in my 100 ft 5/8 line which goes up to its cleat and loop around the ladder. The idea is that when pulled it pulls the ladder from the side of the boat and basically jerks the deadman out which kills motor and also tugs wedge to lift tiller pilot from bench holder, either way she always rounds up so as long as I hang on she'll slow down for me.
If I have to float and get bashed up getting on I can live with the bruises and maybe broken arm.
My jack lines are set so I cannot fall over the side not enough slack in them, cockpit has lay low clasp which folds in when not in use.
Anchor can be deployed from cockpit via blocks and winch for retrieving. If I set it up ahead of time, or its to the bow and hand grabbing.
It should be said that basic knowledge is a must as in heave to and reefing ability's under way


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't have everything rigged to the cockpit and need to go to the mast to reef but I do make sure there is never enough slack in tethers to make it possible to get tossed over. I'm going to simplify my rig by doing away with the port and starboard jacklines in favor of one taut center jackline from dodger to mast and one from mast to bow cleat, installing more padeyes at critical points such as getting past the dodger. That is the most tenuous spot so am going to install one permanent, short tether to a center padeye just forward of dodger to secure the balancing act around it. The first line of defense is NOT going over in the first place because all bets are off once you're in the water.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Hmm the great trailed line fallacy reappears. Before you rely on this try it out. I bet you will find that not many people can pull themselves back to the boat from 30 feet even with knots in the line at 5 knots never mind 8!

Try it in foulweather gear too!

FYI In a cossie when I was a fit 40 year old with higher than average upper body strength I JUST managed it at 5 knots but that was in the Caribbean, it was a thick rope with knots and it was an experiment so I was expecting it.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

TQA said:


> Hmm the great trailed line fallacy reappears. Before you rely on this try it out. I bet you will find that not many people can pull themselves back to the boat from 30 feet even with knots in the line at 5 knots never mind 8!
> 
> Try it in foulweather gear too!
> 
> FYI In a cossie when I was a fit 40 year old with higher than average upper body strength I JUST managed it at 5 knots but that was in the Caribbean, it was a thick rope with knots and it was an experiment so I was expecting it.


Exactly... Outside of a handful of Navy Seals or CG Rescue swimmers, I doubt there are many of us out there capable of accomplishing such a thing, even with the adrenaline cranked up to 11... (grin)

Such a trailing line is usually not in the cards for me, I find trailing either a fishing lure, or my water generator, to be SO much more productive...

Once again, seems to me SO much easier just not to fall off the damn boat to begin with... Not to mention, if you're dumb enough to fall overboard while the engine is running in gear, you _DESERVE_ to die...(grin)


----------



## KnottyGurl (Feb 8, 2011)

TQA said:


> Hmm the great trailed line fallacy reappears. Before you rely on this try it out. I bet you will find that not many people can pull themselves back to the boat from 30 feet even with knots in the line at 5 knots never mind 8!
> 
> Try it in foulweather gear too!
> 
> FYI In a cossie when I was a fit 40 year old with higher than average upper body strength I JUST managed it at 5 knots but that was in the Caribbean, it was a thick rope with knots and it was an experiment so I was expecting it.


I guess it depends on whether you are using to haul yourself up while moving or using it to activate a deadmans switch to force the boat to round up and have something to hang on with till rounded.

Fallacy or not, mine is tested and true in 5 - 6 ft rollers and 5 kn speed.
I did the test with wife on boat to make sure I didn't send it to the States unmanned.

This summer I will try it in foul weather gear just to make sure I do have the time needed to get to the line.


----------



## shartel (Feb 6, 2012)

TQA said:


> Hmm the great trailed line fallacy reappears. Before you rely on this try it out. I bet you will find that not many people can pull themselves back to the boat from 30 feet even with knots in the line at 5 knots never mind 8!
> 
> Try it in foulweather gear too!
> 
> FYI In a cossie when I was a fit 40 year old with higher than average upper body strength I JUST managed it at 5 knots but that was in the Caribbean, it was a thick rope with knots and it was an experiment so I was expecting it.


Maybe I'm just a young strong dude (26 & retired professional athlete), but when trying this behind my boat doing 8 knots, with no knots in the line (granted I was not in foul weather gear), it was not very difficult at all. I've even done it messing around barebacking behind powerboats, pulling myself up the waterski rope skimming on the surface while doing 30 knots. If you're in decent shape, it shouldnt be too tough behind a sailboat. Try it.
By the time I'm too old to pull this off, I'd hope I'm sailing on a much larger safer vessel with my beautiful future wife, and wouldn't be single handing anyway


----------



## shartel (Feb 6, 2012)

JonEisberg said:


> Exactly... Outside of a handful of Navy Seals or CG Rescue swimmers, I doubt there are many of us out there capable of accomplishing such a thing, even with the adrenaline cranked up to 11... (grin)
> QUOTE]
> 
> In my opinion, you shouldn't be single handing offshore in heavy weather unless you are in similar shape as a navy seal or CG rescue swimmer, or close to it. Precisely for the reason that when bad situations happen you only have YOUR OWN strength, stamina, knowledge, and resourcefulness to rely on.
> ...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I usually go from Carolina to Florida in a series of overnight hops. I have done two nights a couple of times, but try to avoid it. I plan it for a by noon arrival, so that I have the maximum time for rest, before heading out the next day.

I did have crew, Texas to Florida, but I find I stay more alert taking a couple of 15-20 min catnaps, than waking up in the middle of the night for my watch turn. I stay fairly close to shore (mile or two off) and plan my naps for areas outside of major inlets and shipping lanes. And since I use a masthead running light offshore, I also turn on the deck level lights when napping. Maybe not the best way, but it has worked for me. I consider the odds of an encounter with another boat that is not on watch to be too minimal, for anything other than destined.


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

I sail solo maybe 75-80% of the time.

I have a nice boat, so I assume it is my personality. 

On the lake it was no big deal, just wear a PFD at night.

I'll be on the ocean this year so I'm stepping up:
- Buying an auto inflating PFD with harness
- Leading my main halyard to the cockpit
- Reading SailNet articles 

I'll have Zoe the wonder pooch with me, so that should help!


----------



## Telesailor (Aug 6, 2009)

*Sailing Solo and Insurance*

I have not yet purchased my boat, but as one whoe does many things solo (climbing, backcounty skiing, cycling) I look forward to my solo sailing adventures. My question is how is a solo sailor convered by insurance either along the coastal US or in the Bahamas or Caribbean?

Thanks!


----------



## shartel (Feb 6, 2012)

Telesailor said:


> I have not yet purchased my boat, but as one whoe does many things solo (climbing, backcounty skiing, cycling) I look forward to my solo sailing adventures. My question is how is a solo sailor convered by insurance either along the coastal US or in the Bahamas or Caribbean?
> 
> Thanks!


HAHA! I dig your user name, TELESAILOR! best of both worlds...
I've never had an ansurance company ask or care whether I was sailing solo or with crew. I don't think it matters. What matters is your experience, credentials, track record, vessel, and waters you'll be sailing.
I'm also a backcountry skier! Fun stuff in all seasons!


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

smurphny said:


> I'm going to simplify my rig by doing away with the port and starboard jacklines in favor of one taut center jackline from dodger to mast and one from mast to bow cleat, installing more padeyes at critical points such as getting past the dodger. That is the most tenuous spot so am going to install one permanent, short tether to a center padeye just forward of dodger to secure the balancing act around it. The first line of defense is NOT going over in the first place because all bets are off once you're in the water.


I just want to add, although it's been mentioned before, that having a waterproof handheld in your pocket (or a personal epirb) is just as important as a PFD.

Even a waterproof cell phone case could save your life. I coastal cruise New England from NY to Newport and always have a signal.

1. Stay on the boat.
2. Have a way to get back on the boat.
3. Have a way to call for help.

Wave your arms at a passing freighter or swim for it are not on my list.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

shartel said:


> In my opinion, you shouldn't be single handing offshore in heavy weather unless you are in similar shape as a navy seal or CG rescue swimmer, or close to it. Precisely for the reason that when bad situations happen you only have YOUR OWN strength, stamina, knowledge, and resourcefulness to rely on.


Damn, guess that disqualifies me from any further ventures offshore, then... (grin)

Ahh, well - I try to make up for my physical limitations by sailing an appropriately-sized boat... (except when I'm being paid to do otherwise, that is)



shartel said:


> BTW, I originally got this trailing line technique from one of Hal Roth's books, the dude who's got salt running through his veins and gnarliness growing in his back hairs!


Sadly, for Hal, that would be "_used to_ have salt running through his veins..."

I've had the distinct pleasure and great honor to have met Hal and Margaret, although it was somewhat awkward, as the top of his head drew about even with my chest (grin) While still appearing quite fit, he still looked a few decades removed from having ever met the physical requirements you outline above for sailing offshore...

Of course, I certainly agree with your basic premise. Physical fitness is a hugely important aspect of sailing offshore... I'm simply appalled at the extent to which I see so many Mom & Pop cruisers "over-boated" today, out there in boats WAY beyond their ability to deal with when the breeze comes up, and things like electric winches or windlasses start crapping out... Lots of folks out there, rolling the dice in that regard, bigtime...

Many today could do well to take a cue from Hal and Margaret, who never cruised in anything larger than 35', if memory serves...


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Telesailor said:


> I have not yet purchased my boat, but as one whoe does many things solo (climbing, backcounty skiing, cycling) I look forward to my solo sailing adventures. My question is how is a solo sailor convered by insurance either along the coastal US or in the Bahamas or Caribbean?
> 
> Thanks!


I resort to "Don't ask, Don't tell".


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

It's kind of funny how some people knock some safety gear like ladders, trailing a line, jack lines, life vest etc. 

With me my boat is full of all kinds of safety gear. The way I look at it there is probably a small chance any of it will ever be used or save a life. But what it does do is let me know in my own mind I have done everything I can do to make the boat safe. 

With my mind at ease knowing I've done everything I can safety wise, I can now concentrate on sailing the boat and carrying out requried task in a thoughtful and safe manner- and that alone may prevent me form getting into a life threatning situation in the first place. Relative to the cost of boat ownership, safety gear is cheap and will last a long time if cared for.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

casey1999 said:


> > Originally Posted by Telesailor
> > I have not yet purchased my boat, but as one whoe does many things solo (climbing, backcounty skiing, cycling) I look forward to my solo sailing adventures. My question is how is a solo sailor convered by insurance either along the coastal US or in the Bahamas or Caribbean?
> >
> > Thanks!
> ...


Well, that might present a problem when push comes to shove, in the event you ever have to actually file a claim...

I can't imagine any American insurance company underwriting a singlehanded, open-ended float plan... Not without it being prohibitively expensive, at any rate...

It's become increasingly difficult for even Mom & Pop cruisers to obtain coverage for offshore passages, lots of policies are now requiring additional crew aboard for a trip such as the Caribbean 1500...

the last 2 boats I've run to the islands, the owner's policy has required a minimum of 3 aboard... On my last trip, I took the boat solo from CT to Hampton, and while the owner's insurance allowed it, the coverage was quite specific in stating that any "intended singlehanded passage of more than 18 hours" would disqualify any coverage in the event of an incident, and I was compelled to make a stop in Cape May (which I would have, in any event)...

Can't imagine why, but most insurance folks seem to be kind of sticklers for that whole "maintaining a proper watch" thingy... (grin)


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

TQA and JonE. the line is not a fallacy. One of our favorite things to do is "surf" behind our sail boat. There are few S/V going above 8 knts. Holding on a rope slows the boat down tremendously but it does pull us along. It is fun and tiresome but we do it over and over again as that Great Lakes water is a nice cool off in Mid Summer. I agree that you have to be careful approaching the stern but I have a ladder. I'm also in my late fifties and weigh a small 260 lbs and I never had a problem pulling my self to the boat and I can't do 10 push-ups in a row. 
Believe me when you want to get back to the boat you'll manage. The hardest part will be getting back in the boat, therefore don't fall overboard but if you do your auto PFD and a rope will give you some assurance. As for foul-weather clothing I'll don it and climb on board naked.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

JonEisberg said:


> Well, that might present a problem when push comes to shove, in the event you ever have to actually file a claim...
> 
> I can't imagine any American insurance company underwriting a singlehanded, open-ended float plan... Not without it being prohibitively expensive, at any rate...
> 
> ...


I have a policy that will cover me 75 miles of any US coast. After that I am on my own- boat is paid for, so my loss only. Have read my policy and it says nothing of minimum crew. Like I say, don't ask don't tell. PO single handed boat around the world and I believe she had a policy from Lyods. Not really sure what it covered. BTW- she towed a 75 foot poly line that would float- in case she fell overboard.

In life I generally find if you ask permission, you are generally denied (in the US this is mostly due to the fact we have too many lawyers), so its best not to ask. Just do it until someone tells you to stop (my kids also believe in this tactic).


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

EJO said:


> TQA and JonE. the line is not a fallacy. One of our favorite things to do is "surf" behind our sail boat. There are few S/V going above 8 knts. Holding on a rope slows the boat down tremendously but it does pull us along. It is fun and tiresome but we do it over and over again as that Great Lakes water is a nice cool off in Mid Summer. I agree that you have to be careful approaching the stern but I have a ladder. I'm also in my late fifties and weigh a small 260 lbs and I never had a problem pulling my self to the boat and I can't do 10 push-ups in a row.
> Believe me when you want to get back to the boat you'll manage. The hardest part will be getting back in the boat, therefore don't fall overboard but if you do your auto PFD and a rope will give you some assurance. As for foul-weather clothing I'll don it and climb on board naked.


I did this in the Chesapeake bay off a friends sail boat. It was pretty cool, you can aim down and be pulled deeper into the water. I would like to do this in hawaii but little afraid in an off shore water situation as could loose someone. We also have quite a few sharks- don't want to troll for them.


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

I solo most times as well. The skipjack rig often needs one reef in the main and I have learned to go ahead and do it on the slightest suspicion. Then it handles wonderfully. I am learning to anticipate, plan, handle the boat in a calm purposeful way. A lot has changed. Lazarettes now contain entirely different gear than at the beginning...as do the cubbies near the companionway. I really enjoy hearing from all the members who solo and I read constantly. Often part of my days sail will be trying something out that i need to learn or testing something someone else spoke of in a thread. I have been impressed with the generosity on this website and that reminds me that water people really are special. One thing I am looking forward to this year is going east into the broader sections of the Bay where the water and swells have some fetch. Later as time permits a few sails near and through the inlet at slack tide....
hoo haa!


----------



## Chkm8 (May 6, 2009)

Great info ... trading large propeller for small propeller less tonnage and quiet sails and warmer water


----------



## crazystrause (Feb 15, 2011)

*mostly solo*

I solo about 75% of the time and find it to be exactly the challenge I was looking for. I realized I like running my sheets across the cockpit so I can trim them better from the high side. Check out a pretty typical solo sail of mine:


----------



## Chkm8 (May 6, 2009)

Comfortable run in the cool weather ... Check that starboard lifeline .. you were the only one on the boat!


----------



## FoolishMuse (Oct 12, 2006)

100% of the time, including active racing. 
Take a look at my free book at: Singlehanded Tips Book where I discuss most of the issues brought up here. I'm always looking for new ideas.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

FoolishMuse said:


> 100% of the time, including active racing.
> Take a look at my free book at: Singlehanded Tips Book where I discuss most of the issues brought up here. I'm always looking for new ideas.


FoolishMuse,
Thanks for producing the tip book, it has been very helpful,
Regards


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

FM: Ive been enjoying your book and wanted to thank you for making it available as you have. There are a variety of helpful sections and was particularly enjoying your approaches to self steering rigs. I have something in mind which is a variation of the shock-cord /jib sheet method which Im looking forward to trying this summer. My boat is generally quite easy on all points excepting a run where it is rather demanding at times. Im often better off tacking downwind so as to be on a broad reach instead. anyway still learning and your book most helpful thanks again ChrisCod


----------



## Chkm8 (May 6, 2009)

Thanks again FM this is a great eye opener for me being new to sail


----------

